# Some Sodas I grabbed today



## ironmountain (Jun 28, 2011)

So I went to my favorite spot and had a bit of time to go digging through her basement...I ended up with 22bottles...here's the list, i'll get pics up later this evening when i have some quiet time....

 nugrape soda atlanta GA
 drink M Root Beer amber with ridges cut on the shoulder and near the base.
 Werbelow's  shawano, Wi
 o-so Grape
 Green river 
 Aloe 81 "a late one" green 12oz
 Arola quality beverages republic michigan
 Bireley's non carbonated. 
 Kool Ade 8oz bottle.. bottled in sheboygan, wi
 sprig green 7oz
 Sweet Sixteen made by carbonated bev. co. detroit mich
 Orange Crush bottle clear, smooth at the shoulder and through/down the crush label, rest is ridged
 snappy lemon green bottle made in ishpeming-marquette
 Choc-ola Chocolate Bev. 9oz...two of these.
 Sun-Rise 7oz made by sun-rise inc
 Mission of California 7oz blue and white
 Mission Beverages Black and white label..bottles are bit different in the swirly pattern of the glass.
 Big Red 10fl oz
 Howel's Root beer amber bottle
 M&S Mellow and Smooth
 large Squirt green bottle. The sides are swirled up to the shoulder.

 so I guess that's all I snagged today..I'll get pics up later this evening..


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 28, 2011)

pic 1:


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 28, 2011)

pic 2


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 28, 2011)

pics 3


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 28, 2011)

pics 4


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 28, 2011)

pics 5..last one


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 28, 2011)

i touched everyone of those bottles. im still bugging her about her seltzer bottles. most of what you got were on that brown bookcase
 against the wall correct ?


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 28, 2011)

there is another clear orange crush that is the same as the old brown ribbed ones but it's not an acl bottle and it's from marquette.
 it's in one of the many boxes on the floor


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 28, 2011)

yah..i saw that one...most of these were in the crates on the floor and a few in the back on and near the bookcases..she did have one seltzer bottle there, think the price on it was 28 bucks or so...I didn't have much time to dig through all the blob tops and stuff...so i just told my daughter: anything with a cool label that looks like it's painted on, put in a pile...there was an alert bottle 6oz green..that was priced at 12or so.  I asked her if the 50% is still going on and she said no, but for me she'd do it. so she took my taxid and 50% off...I still spent a fair amount, but 50% off what it would have been was nice.

 Oh get this...was back at inlaws 2wks ago..had about 1hr to dig so we started in the huge gulley that is actually an old dump...first four bottles i pulled were the amber krinkles and a d pat coke and a xmas coke. was a quick 25 bucks to give to the father in law. I'll probably end up ebaying some of these because a: the deal i got on them and b: want to put the money they sell for towards the farm, which is now our hunting "camp". 

 I almost called you to go with me, but I can't drive for 3months (had a seizure and had tests done and was told i've probably had epilepsy my entire life) all i remember is waking up in the hospital with all the stuff for an ekg strapped to me...so..no driving for 3months til im fully on the meds. so mother in law drove us up there.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 29, 2011)

oohh there are some nice acl's there.... great finds


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 29, 2011)

hope you're on the road to recovery. i was at wishing well gifts last saturday and don let me go through the bottles up top again
 and i got 3 iron mountain bottles. all the other bottles up top are ones i already have or not from the up. the one bottle i got and really like is from " upper michigan products company " out of iron mountain. they were in business from 1922-1933. it's not an acl but a sweet embossed deco bottle.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice. I haven't been in to see him since I met up with you there.  There's a place on the way out of town just before m-95 called cobweb antiques or something similar. I was going to go there but they're never open.  I'd like to get back up to Houghton soon and go visit Grandma's Antiques. She has a house and garage full of stuff...just packed full. I went there for about 5mins just as she was closing. Her prices are pretty outrageous. I was looking for a Noritake pattern that the wife likes and she had a saucer/cup and it was on "sale" for 45 bucks. My daughter even started laughing at that.

 she also is selling the entire operation. at first she wanted 250k, now it's down to 140k...if I had access to that kind of change right now, I'd be at the door with a Uhaul....


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh..almost forgot...Colleen has a box near the front of the main desk full of perfume bottles...5$ each I believe.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 29, 2011)

is that an older woman in houghton ? i may have been there last fall. cobweb is closed i caught a lady there one afternoon and she sold everything off. there is a guy between norway and vulcan that has a garage sale with some bottles and lots of other stuff.
 i was in iron river not long ago stopped at a sale and the lady said her dad had one of the largest bottle collection in the up. he passed away and all i found were brown beer bottles.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah..it's that elderly woman in chassel on the side of the road...no wonder cobweb is never open....i'll have to check the guy in vulcan/norway, my friend might even know him...could be a nice hookup.

 Ever drive down mainstreet Negaunee? holy antique stores...there are 4 or 5 just on that little bit of street...people are crazy for some of their bottle prices though..


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 29, 2011)

i just got home from nagunee. went to lowenstiens and tried to buy an bottle from marquette bottling works. paper label kinda faded.
 there were 6 bottles in a wodden box. 5 of the 6 has labels that were trashed. the lady that was selling them told me for just the one it was 40 bucks. i told her if it was mint and full from the company it wasn't worth 40. lowest she would go was 25. no thanks.
 i did score a sweet red jacket hutch for 10.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh man...you're the source for many jealous people. Red Jacket stuff is rare. Calumet before it was called Calumet. and 10 bucks..jeez.

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calumet,_Michigan

 that hutch is an awesome find....


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 29, 2011)

I just noticed something on that amber M bottle.in the large space inside the M it says Masons.was able to read it when holding it to the light.same thing on the neck.kind of neat.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 29, 2011)

i couldn't pay fast enough for the hutch. i have a book called " old bottles and jugs of michigans copper country " there are three different joseph james red jacket pint hutch bottles. the one i got today is the third one. i already had the other two. there are some negaunee hutch bottles for 10 and a few other copper country hutch bottles for 10.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice.now that I've seen some of the masons bottles on line, thinking might just be fading. But theng again I haven't seen the same label that mine has


----------



## Wolfdog (Jun 29, 2011)

it might be faded. i saw some like yours before in fact in seen one today in nagunee same bottle i believe


----------



## splante (Jun 30, 2011)

some nice bottles that kool aid sticks out to me like it. hope the meds help you recover quick,good luck


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks splante!! appreciate the concern


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 2, 2011)

Picked up a Black Bear Beverages Bottle today...7oz made in St Francis, Wisc....bad pic, had to do it quick 'cause i get to paint the porch and garage doors (big 3panel carriage doors) today.







 there were quite a few 1/2 pint and normal size (quart?) milks from semi-local wisconsin dairies but wasn't sure if 5bucks for the half pints and 10 for the ACL normal size milks was a decent price.


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 2, 2011)

i meant pint not 1/2 pint...


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 5, 2011)

i went to eagle river sunday on the way back i stopped at a place called " the last place on earth " an antique store. the lady that was there was late 70's- early 80"s . i saw a nice 7oz embossed bottle made in mohawk mi. i wanted it but not for 45.00. most of the bottles she has are very high priced and were there last october when i was there. i always wondered why people set their prices so high and never sell anything. when i was there in october i wanted a red jacket hutch. it was 22.50 and i offered 20 and she said no
 it was only a 2.50 difference. thing is the bottle was still there sunday.


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 5, 2011)

some people either have an inflated idea of what the value is and think just because it's old it's worth billions...and some people just don't want to get rid of their stuff so they set exorbiant prices....

 look at the yooper craigslist..there's a guy on there who has 4 dr pepper bottles and he wants 100 each for them...he has two listings and wants 50-100 bucks for each bottle he has.."they're worth that much because I looked them up!" lols

 if you get the time to come down to IM i'd check on sat afternoons...there's a flea market (kind of small..maybe 20-30 vendors) but quite a few bottles if you really dig through stuff...


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 5, 2011)

where's the flea market at ? i may be out that way saturday. those dr. pepper bottles have been listed before.


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 5, 2011)

right on the highway across from Home Depot where Bob's Homes used to be...They setup right in the parking lot.  I deleted the pics, but I just found a mug my father in law gave to me to ebay for him....it's a Redwing crock style mug, but it's a 30th anniversary of A Prairie Home Companion mug.  Couldn't find it anywhere online so I stuck it on for 24.99.....

 I still haven't forgotten pics of the cast iron stoves up there...Just need to get them out from under the huge pine and in the open so i can take some normal pics instead of looking like a Nat Geo photograph.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 9, 2011)

went to the flea market today. found a bottle that states " Dr. Elli's special quick dry waving fluid " its for your hair. go to the iron mine gift shop there are some old bottles in the back on the right side. there are 2 red & white Nehi ACL bottles. A 160z and a 10 or 12 oz. 4 or 5 bucks each. the smaller one is froom wisconsin and no location on the 16oz. I didn't buy them because i only collect bottles from the UP. The Dr. Elli's looks like gator skin in the glass. not bad for a buck


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice! I couldn't make it today...I dropped son off for band stuff so he could go to negaunee to march in the parade, then out to camp Batawagama in Iron River to get daughter..few days of respite and then she goes back to camp for a week. One of the guys at the flea market last week had a couple milks from wisconsin dairies...one was a normal size painted and other was a pint painted...and he had one embossed normal...wanted 10bucks for the large, 5 for small...but i know nothing about milks so no idea if that's expensive or not...if the flea market is still going on Sunday I'll have to stop by and see what's up.....


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 10, 2011)

next time you're out this way stop at the antique store in republic. two buildings of stuff. any stores in the wisconsin area close to IM ?


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 11, 2011)

awesome! im going up that way later this afternoon. have to go to mqt....was going to take my buddy to the antique stores in negaunee and go see colleen at kate's.  never knew about the ones in republic.....thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 11, 2011)

i forgot he's only open wednesday-sunday


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 11, 2011)

no problem..couldnt make it today anyway....had some errands and then realized it was almost 2:30cst....no sense going that late....probably going tomorrow to see Colleen and then heading into Negaunee to hit the main street stores...


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 13, 2011)

did you go see colleen ? i need to get back there and bug her some more about the seltzer bottles she has at home


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 13, 2011)

Feels like I'm on a 'party line'.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Feels like I'm on a 'party line'.


 

 at least we are talking about bottles not how to repair basements and junk auto jacks


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 14, 2011)

lol party line...reminds me of old movies like Pillow Talk and such.....no never got to go see Colleen. Buddy ended up having to go out of town and since I can't drive because of the seizure, I was pretty much stuck at home. We're looking at next week now.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jul 14, 2011)

let me know what day i'll stop up there


----------

